# IG Report Could Be Released Tomorrow.....It Would Definitely " TRUMP " Her Monday Schiff Show...!



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

*I've see this Death Walk before.....Hmmmmmmm..!













Nancy Pelosi has just sealed her fate by choosing to support a 
disgusting FALSE premise .......

HOPEFULLY the POTUS is going to take down the entire lot of them in
one fell swoop......save AMERICA the misery of watching them die
by " Death From A Thousand Cuts "......





*


----------



## nononono (Dec 5, 2019)

*DEMOCRATIC SCHIFF SHOW !





*


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

